# African Grey parrot going Orange



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

My friends have an African Grey parrot 11 years old, Odd feathers are going orange, Even a few on his back.

Anyone know the reason for this please????


----------



## chcknnggts (Aug 10, 2014)

This could be a feather or skin disorder. Has you friend's Grey been plucking? After feathers grow back from plucking they might change pigment. Or might have to do with the diet he/she is being fed. The best thing you can do is have your friend take their bird to a licensed avian vet ASAP.


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

Definitely one for a vet with parrot knowledge. I know a poorly balanced diet or something causing absorption problems can lead to liver changes that can produce yellow/orange colour changes in birds.


----------

